# Do p's eat crayfish???



## DiNick (Feb 28, 2005)

i was just wondering if its ok 2 feed p's crayfish??

thanks!


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

if your catching them from a stream or river nearby, then no. they will probably get diseases, i dont know about from LFS though, your p's would probably eat him but i dont know if it would be good or bad for them.


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

I throw some in the tank from time to time. If they don't get eaten, they help get rid of small food scraps. If they do, then my pygos colours show very nicely for the next few days.


----------



## DiNick (Feb 28, 2005)

thanks guy!!! but arent the shells 2 hard or couldnt they get snapped by the crayfish?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

crayfish are messy, possible diseased feeders, p's will eat them but will also scatter thier body part all over the tank. NOT recommended by me


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Piranha teeth can cut through anything. I swear.

LOL.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

A while back... I got like five crabs and 4 cray fish for my tank. I wanted them so they could clean my P tank. I thought they would be okay in the tank since I figured they had a hard shell. after I drop them into the tank....Will my P just ate them all up like they were butter. The tank didnt get messy but I still dont know if they are good for P's.... Best of Luck.


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

I feed my p's crayfish!! I have pics in my gallery!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Its possible, but depending on where you get it or how its prepared, they can get messy in the tank.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i would be carefull about them hurting you p's wiht their claws. i usually pull their pinchers off. i tried to keep one to clean the tank so i built caves and hiding places in the tank and he lasted about 3 hrs


----------

